# Problemita de resistencia variable en ares(proteus)



## potencian (Oct 31, 2009)

Expongo mi problema, espero me puedan ayudar 

Tengo un diseño sencillo el cual adjunto, ya lo diseñe en proteus 7.5 y no tuve ningun problema. El problema radica en que la resistencia variable, en el momento de autorutear nunca se dibuja sus pistas. He intentado posicionandole en todos los ordenes y posiciones dentro del circuito y siempre me genera lo mismo: Nunca se dibuja sus lineas al momento de autorutear.

No sé aún hacerlo manualmente las rutas, por eso solamente doy la opcion de autorutearops:

Adjunto el diseño original del circuito, el diseño en isis y el diseño en ares.

Espero me puedan guiar, y ver qué es lo que esta pasando.

Gracias.

PD: El diseño en ares, es de una sola cara en opcion horizontal.


----------



## Vick (Nov 1, 2009)

El problema es que colocaste un empaque de montaje superficial para el potenciómetro, y lo esta colocando en la otra cara del PCB por eso no lo conecta, cambia el empaque a uno through hole, (o uno adecuado al pote que tengas físicamente) si no, no vas a poder soldarlo...


----------



## potencian (Nov 1, 2009)

He buscado cada potenciometro y no he encuentro ninguno con "through hole". ¿O tiene otra descripcion?

Mas bien, realize el ruteo automatico pero esta vez en la opcion vertical y con la pista de color rojo y sí pudo dibujar la ruta, sin ningun error de acuerdo a proteus.

¿Que pasó ahi?

Adjunto el diseño.


----------



## Vick (Nov 1, 2009)

Haber vamos por partes:

- through hole no es el componente, significa que no son de montaje superficial, es cuando tienes que hacer una perforación en el PCB para insertar las terminales.

Pon en el buscador de ares *POT* y te dará toda la lista de los empaques de potenciómetros, en la sección type tienes *through hole* y *surface mount*, selecciona through hole y coloca el empaque adecuado al pot que tengas físicamente.

- En el nuevo ruteo que hiciste si lo conectó ya que cambiaste de capa (por eso es de color rojo) es la capa de arriba, es decir las pistas estarían del lado donde están los componentes.


----------



## potencian (Nov 1, 2009)

Gracias por la ayuda Vick 

¿Cual es la diferencia entre realizar el diseño en modo horizontal y vertical para una sola cara?

¿El diseño que hize de una sola cara(vertical) está correcto? ¿Se puede soldar el potenciometro con ese diseño?

Para el potenciometro, voy a usar un potenciometro de precisión (http://www.abcelectronica.net/s/cc_images/cache_1633793019.png?t=1249689311) ¿Es recomendable el diseño que hize?

Una ultima consulta: ¿Que debo hacer para que en el TL082 vaya debajo una especie de "empaquetadura", para que en caso se llegue a quemar el integrado, cambiarlo automaticamente sin necesidad de que se haya soldado? Espero me comprendas esa parte ops:

Gracias.

PD: Busque en _search an tag..._y no me arroja ningun resultado


----------



## Vick (Nov 2, 2009)

Los modos horizontal y vertical se usan típicamente cuando se diseñan PCBs multicapa, para una sola capa es igual elegir horizontal o vertical, eso significa que las piastas se trazaran (por el autorouter) de esa forma preferentemente, en un diseño de una sola cara es preferible elegir el primer par (horizontal y vertical) en la capa deseada.

Con ese diseño no vas a poder soldar el pote que tienes, el que muestras en la foto es tipo Through hole con las tres terminales en línea.

Para buscar un empaque en AERS se hace de la siguiente forma:

- Da click en el botón *Package mode* (el que es como un pequeño circuito integrado amarillo) y luego en la letra P y se abrirá la ventana *Pick pakages*.

- En la sección *Keywords:* pones el nombre o elemento a buscar, en este caso pon: *pot*, y ya tendrás la lista de empaques para potenciometros.

El que muestras en la foto es el PRE-SQ1.

Para poder colocar el integrado sin soldarlo hazlo con una base para CI como esta:


----------



## potencian (Jun 12, 2010)

Vick dijo:


> Pon en el buscador de ares *POT* y te dará toda la lista de los empaques de potenciómetros, en la sección type tienes *through hole* y *surface mount*, selecciona through hole y coloca el empaque adecuado al pot que tengas físicamente.


Tengo el proteus 7.5 SP3 y no hay una opción que me indique *TYPE *


----------



## Vick (Jun 12, 2010)

potencian dijo:


> Tengo el proteus 7.5 SP3 y no hay una opción que me indique *TYPE *



En la ventana pick packages del lado izquierdo tienes:

Keywords (done haces la búsqueda)
Category
*Type*
Sub-category
Package preview


----------



## potencian (Jun 12, 2010)

Ahi te mando una imagen, porque no lo tengo.


----------

